# Honda gx-160 5.5 HP governor removal, please help!!!!!!!



## Cjs_mods (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a azura chassis with a Honda gx-160 5.5 hp engine, how do i remove the governor? Can i just disconnect the linkage? or can i put a solid rod where the spring is connected to the governor? My kart takes off like a mean machine, but it "planes" out right after take off and i only get about 30 mph out of it, the engine sounds like its just over idle , i want it to rev like it does when i take off, and keep revving, not rev and then plane out.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You could put a solid rod in place of the spring BUT this would allow the engine to overspeed. These engines are not designed to run wide open for an extended period of time. Running the engine too fast will cause it to fail as the internal parts will come apart and the engine can literally "explode" inside as a result of overspeeding.

To gain a higher top speed you might want to look into a torque converter drive that might give you a somewhat higer top speed without sacrificing too much low end torque.


----------



## Cjs_mods (Aug 15, 2007)

If i put the solid rod in, cant i just make it a little longer so it dosnt completely run wide open? just make it stop planing out at 20 mph? I have a Tecumseh 5hp that i put a solid rod in and it works great, i just made it the right length so it would be about 90% WOT


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You would ideally need a tach to monitor engine speed, but the governor can be set to run maximum operating rpm's, the governor just will not allow the engine to run above specific rpm's, depending on load. 

If you keep enough of a load on the engine you can run it wot all the time, the problem is not throttle position but rather engine rpm's.


----------

